# Mounted a Chevy 380 amp Iraggi alternator in my volkswagen jetta



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

nice... i did something similar in my toyota... chevy 300amp from ESL (Everest Sound Labs) in my 99 Camry 2.2


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eltico7213 said:


> nice... i did something similar in my toyota... chevy 300amp from ESL (Everest Sound Labs) in my 99 Camry 2.2


Isn't it the best idea! More power at a cheaper price!


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

There's no problem 4$ in washers can't overcome....


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

SHAGGS said:


> There's no problem 4$ in washers can't overcome....


exactly. that is all it took. Longer bolts. washers. and a just 2 small little ovals with holes.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

no fair.! yours seemed much easier.... i needed to make a 3" bracket, some washers, and reuse the oem pulley... but same idea.. lol


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eltico7213 said:


> no fair.! yours seemed much easier.... i needed to make a 3" bracket, some washers, and reuse the oem pulley... but same idea.. lol


Ohhhh yeah. I didn't even think about that. You have a toyota. which uses a 5 groove pulley. So you had to take off the 6 groove pulley and switch it. I didn't even think about that.

yeah. Mine was seriously so easy. I was going to put 2 alternators in the car. But the bottom radiator hose got in the way of the 2nd alternator 
But my bracket was rediculously easy.. I didn't make it though. My friend works as a CNC programmer.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> Ohhhh yeah. I didn't even think about that. You have a toyota. which uses a 5 groove pulley. So you had to take off the 6 groove pulley and switch it. I didn't even think about that.
> 
> yeah. Mine was seriously so easy. I was going to put 2 alternators in the car. But the bottom radiator hose got in the way of the 2nd alternator
> But my bracket was rediculously easy.. I didn't make it though. My friend works as a CNC programmer.


yeah.... japanese and american dont mix... lol. and same here... had my boy do it for me since i had no time whatsoever this past month. now time to make some serious decisions on the sub setup.


----------



## Remiiii (Apr 24, 2011)

This is ingenious!
I thought about this idea some time back but forgot to research a little about it.

How did you guys figure what substitute alternator would fit

I have a yota too x but mines a 4 groove pulley

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

anything can fit anywhere.... just needs the right imagination... 

as for the 4 groove, its fairly simple... just swap out the pulley, thats what i did... heres a pic of how it was done...


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

eltico7213 said:


> yeah.... japanese and american dont mix... lol. and same here... had my boy do it for me since i had no time whatsoever this past month. now time to make some serious decisions on the sub setup.


I went with 2 12" sundown z.3s. I originally wanted an 18, but cant fit a proper box in my trunk for it.

what are you leaning towards?


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Remiiii said:


> This is ingenious!
> I thought about this idea some time back but forgot to research a little about it.
> 
> How did you guys figure what substitute alternator would fit
> ...


No thought. I just picked the biggest alternator that had similar mounting points as my current one.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Sundown Z.3 with NS cone/coils. This model weights 50lbs the NS (competition model) weights 60lbs

























XS Power XP3000 battery. Weights 72lbs and rests at 13.03volts


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

You can also buy precut -or make your own spacers out of round steel tubing,
(If you want to go back and clean up all those washers). 
My local Ace Hardware had both...

Here's an example I when modded a Polaris Ranger parking brake. (I was putting on thicker pads -so my spacers needed extending)
works the same for Alt brackets.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Ziggy said:


> You can also buy precut -or make your own spacers out of round steel tubing,
> (If you want to go back and clean up all those washers).
> My local Ace Hardware had both...
> 
> ...


this is the 2nd person to offer up this idea.

I don't care that I used washers lol. I don't care to "clean it up"

its a my Beater winter car. No one is looking under the hood. And no one is even giving the car the car 2nd glances when I drive it.

but thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## inuyasha.rules (Jun 23, 2012)

where do you guys find crimp rings with small holes that fit on 0awg wire?? i got lucky and got a 240amp from jcwhitney for less than the oem one cost. and it was direct fit, no mods other than upgrading the wiring


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

inuyasha.rules said:


> where do you guys find crimp rings with small holes that fit on 0awg wire?? i got lucky and got a 240amp from jcwhitney for less than the oem one cost. and it was direct fit, no mods other than upgrading the wiring


I ordered a bag of copper rings off of amazon for $27. Otherwise my local hardware store had them. Ranging in size from 1/0 gauge to 4/0.

I usually went with 2/0 gauge as car audio wire is usually oversized. So i wanted it to fit easily.

Amazon.com: copper lug

There is the link to the amazon search. I order the 2/0 gauuge with a 3/8" hole.


And that alternator sounds like a good deal!


----------



## JsUltimateSounds (Nov 29, 2011)

did you guys use the small pulley?


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

JsUltimateSounds said:


> did you guys use the small pulley?


Dominick at Iraggi set it up with a pulley. It makes max amps @ 1800 RPMS. And about 160-200 amps at 800RPMS.

So I would assume it has the small pulley.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

JsUltimateSounds said:


> did you guys use the small pulley?


i actually had to use my old pulley from the oem alternator. it was a simple 10 second swap, and had no issues, just a little pulley noise.

overall, it ended up nice... i have some pictures on FB with cold start voltage between 145-15.3v.!


----------

